# Programm anhalten



## Schneidoa (5. September 2006)

Hallo!
Wie halte ich ein Javaprogramm an für z.b 4sekunden?
Danke!


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (5. September 2006)

Moin!
wie wärs, einfach mal die Forumssuche zu nutzen, dann hättest beispielsweise das gefunden:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...n.html?highlight=programm+anhalten#post822876



*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. September 2006)

Hallo!

unter Java 5 gehts auch mit:

```
try {
            TimeUnit.SECONDS.sleep(4);
        } catch (InterruptedException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
```

Gruß Tom


----------

